# N Scale Modeling



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Had time this morning to run by the local hobby shop. The owner was there but no one else. So I went out, bought him a cup of coffee and talked with him about the business. Normally, this guy is upbeat, now he see says lacking versus last year, many of his customers a having financial problems due to the world's economy......he is not a happy camper. Hopefully, in a year or two, when the economy turns around, we will sell new products, etc., that hopefully will bring folks back into his shop.

Just my ramblings and not the gospel truth.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Yea I can understand. Fortunately I have enough money to play with this hobby, but even I balk at the prices of many model RR items in my LHS - namely such things as the little painted people and trees, among other things, but we've beat that to death in other threads. I won't buy them at the inflated prices there, so it's not just the economy IHMO. It's too bad too, because they have many scenery things I need right now, but there's no way I'm forking over what they want to sell them for.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

xrunner said:


> Yea I can understand. Fortunately I have enough money to play with this hobby, but even I balk at the prices of many model RR items in my LHS - namely such things as the little painted people and trees, among other things, but we've beat that to death in other threads. I won't buy them at the inflated prices there, so it's not just the economy IHMO. It's too bad too, because they have many scenery things I need right now, but there's no way I'm forking over what they want to sell them for.


 I totally agree. 
I also loath the "limited run syndrom". Buy it now or you cant have it. Maybe if youre lucky they will make it again in a few years.No one wants to hold inventory especially with the high prices these days.
I "try" and support the local stores in So Cal when I am down there , but cringe at the prices for detail parts and simple scenery.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

+1. In the 1990s I found some ads in N Scale magazine and bought at half the local shop's price. Then I learned to pick and choose on ebay. The world is changing, and it is difficult for any purely local shop to make it, unless they have an online presence.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Even Ebay can be tricky and you need to know prices. Also the "how much is it worth to you? "
Example .... Been looking for these. Watched them on Ebay sell for over $27.00 ! As much as I want modern Trailers I will Not pay $27 for a Trailer.
Just found them on a website for $11.95. Limited supply but I got them for alot less not using Ebay.
Why are they so limited? Why dont they make more? No one wants to sit on that inventory. Used to be in N Scale the only true "collectable" was Micro-Trains rolling stock. Now everything is a "limited run."


http://www.train-worx.com/40parcel.htm


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I only buy supplies at a hobby shop, they treat me poorly because I'm not impressed with the latest DCC sound equipped model of whatever. As my material horde grows, even those trips will get fewer and further between. 

The whole industry has wearied me the last 25 years, it's like watching an old friend slowly kill himself trying to please people that don't really care or understand, while pushing away those who do. I grew up in the hobby surrounded by legends, Allen, Westcott, Towers, Chubb, Ellison...craftsman who made their way with matchsticks and cardboard. 

The shops I went to back then catered to that crowd, with detail parts and plenty of kits. Now it's all RTR and pre-built... But that's OK because, unlike life, I can stay in 1978 the way I play out my hobby, and for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> I only buy supplies at a hobby shop, they treat me poorly because I'm not impressed with the latest DCC sound equipped model of whatever. As my material horde grows, even those trips will get fewer and further between.
> 
> The whole industry has wearied me the last 25 years, it's like watching an old friend slowly kill himself trying to please people that don't really care or understand, while pushing away those who do. I grew up in the hobby surrounded by legends, Allen, Westcott, Towers, Chubb, Ellison...craftsman who made their way with matchsticks and cardboard.
> 
> The shops I went to back then catered to that crowd, with detail parts and plenty of kits. Now it's all RTR and pre-built... But that's OK because, unlike life, I can stay in 1978 the way I play out my hobby, and for pennies on the dollar.


 Very well said Shay........ I really liked the Intermountain kits in N scale when they first came out. At least you could "build" something. Have not seen them in years.Now you cant even find Intermountian RTR and if you do they are $25 to $35 .
Was at 3 train stores last month When I traveled. Wanted MU hoses and plows for an SD40 to detail out a hand painted loco, none in stock . N scale detail area was mostly empty pegs.
In HO, the staple for beginners was Athearn. They were bought and sold twice just like the rest of the companies in this country.
Instead of an entry level loco at $25 -$35 , and kinda kit form , they are now over $100 and RTR.
I still buy new locos but have not given into the dcc market. One store owner asked me why? I told him I have way too many older locos and will never change, ever.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

One time I went in the shop, I was looking around at the small electronics items and there was a bag of small switches or something, I forget what it was now, and it was marked $99.99.

I about flipped out. I couldn't stand it, so I commented to the guy, "you gotta be kidding me on this price - right?"

He looked at it and realized it was marked wrong, should have been $9.99. But the point is, there's no telling what else in the store is marked with the wrong price, and might be scaring off people who don't want to ask about it.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I did DCC for awhile in a club environment and truly enjoyed the challenge of converting my older DC lokeys. Felt like old times, when off the rack stuff had to be tweaked a bit to run--not alot, just a little, kinda like a personal ritual to make it yours. Anyway I found out that there were several members who felt that I should _"stop running that toy junk and get a real job so that I could afford 'real' trains"._ 

I never thought of Rivarossi as 'toy junk' and neither did the hobby until recently. Alas, thus ended my association with clubs and my foray into DCC...I pulled the chips and jumped the plugs to run on DC...and more importantly, thus ended any desire to be a part of the hobby as it has become.

The great part about all of that is that my hobby is now very affordable, with a plethora of stuff available to me in junk boxes and under the table at train shows, enough to keep me busy for years to come, and all because the hobby as an industry has relegated me and my enjoyment to "toy junk" status.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> Alas, thus ended my association with clubs and my foray into DCC...I pulled the chips and jumped the plugs to run on DC...and more importantly, thus ended any desire to be a part of the hobby as it has become.


Wow. I don't know what to say.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I hear ya shay........Guess I am glad I am not in a club anymore.

I was looking at buildings for a scene on my layout. A simple kit for a barn is $30 to $50 . Its just a scene along side the tracks. I bought styrene instead. When I have time I will build the whole ranch with mostly balsa strips and styrene.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Did I see someone mention ebay.............a nice little trick that some folks have been using is increase the revenue for them by upping the delivery cost. I had considered buying some wooden barrels from a ebay seller, after pricing out the item (item cost + shipping cost) it would have been $18. No go on that item.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

xrunner said:


> Wow. I don't know what to say.


Yes...it hurt...bad. I take comfort in a couple things though...they run their $400 BLIs through my scenery work and I get way more out of $10 in this hobby than they do out of a thousand:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay,

I'm a stalwart in your camp, too. O, of course, rather than HO, but I'd be lost without a supply of junkers and relics to fiddle with. Modern tech guys can have their fun with TMCC and the like, but I'm happy (and busy) putzing around with my pile of relics. Suits me just fine.

Keep the faith, brother ... keep the faith!

TJ


----------



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

Carl said:


> Had time this morning to run by the local hobby shop. The owner was there but no one else. So I went out, bought him a cup of coffee and talked with him about the business. Normally, this guy is upbeat, now he see says lacking versus last year, many of his customers a having financial problems due to the world's economy......he is not a happy camper. Hopefully, in a year or two, when the economy turns around, we will sell new products, etc., that hopefully will bring folks back into his shop.
> 
> Just my ramblings and not the gospel truth.


When I first got into this hobby about two years ago, I blew a lot of money at hobby shops. But it soon became apparent to me that hobby shops just can't compete with the internet stores on price. And the first time I went to the Midwest Train Show and picked up a ton of stuff for next to nothing, I really felt the light had come on for me. So, its sad for hobby store owners but unfortunately, it seems its just like economics.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I am glad to read that not everyone finds it necessary to spend huge money on this stuff. DCC is a nice concept, but too costly. All the elaborate stuff is just too much money. I can only see spending a certain amount for these little mice running around a track. Most buildings and things I make if I can't find them cheap. I am designing a layout for continuous running, if that tells you anything. I couldn't be bothered running the train to a turnout, stop it or slow it, throw the switch, yatta, yatta, yatta. Savage amusement, that's what I like. And, no DCC. Switch this on, set some code, speed this, falling asleep now . . .


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I am sitting here thinking about why I like to N Scale model railroading or really, why I like model railroading. What keeps coming back is the thought that the layout will never be complete and that is good because it allows me to stay in contact with the hobby, to keep learning, and to keep improving with the full understanding that what I do will never be perfect....and I think that is okay. 

The first two layouts that I did, were a nitpickers delight. I thought they looked good, but now that I think about them, a lot of improvement could have happened. I am not an artist nor a technical grue and the use of a camera still mystifies me.

The new layout that I have going will be subject to change for improvement. My goal is to not have a end game plan, but to have a focus on improvement.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I've seen a lot of elaborate layouts at train shows with locomotives that whistle and talk and so on---it's nice stuff, but it doesn't remind me of a real train. On the other hand, I can lose myself in playing with my 60-year-old stuff: steamers that shake as they race around the track and the clatter of wheels on rails is music to my ears. None of it's expensive stuff, but that train can sure haul a load of dreams around the table.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Carl said:


> I am sitting here thinking about why I like to N Scale model railroading or really, why I like model railroading. What keeps coming back is the thought that the layout will never be complete and that is good because it allows me to stay in contact with the hobby, to keep learning, and to keep improving with the full understanding that what I do will never be perfect....and I think that is okay.


Lol Carl that is so true, the learning is where all the fun is and what keeps me interested. Besides N Scale on new stuff is cheaper the HO on major purchases. Anyone every compare the prices of new steam engines between the two scale 

It would be nice if stuff was more affordable but it sort of us frugal/ old school type fault. The internet is such a powerful tool, you can find info on pretty much anything. But - when it comes to hand building or scratch building something the knowledge base is pretty small. More people need to document how they went about building something. We all know Corporate Model Trains never will, they want you to by their complex 60 dollar kit. They'll go out of business if everyone starts coping their parts and building the same thing with 5 dollars worth of parts. Which tosses us into another situation, which could drive prices higher without the lack of competition. Any how this stuff is depressing, I just thought Carls post was pretty funny. I got to get back to work with my 4 dollars worth of parts


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I know what to say, I totally agree with shay. I tried the club route and had the same thing happen. I buy the old toy types and remotor them with new motors and they run great, and are mine plus I can afford them to.


----------

